# Where can I find TexasWare, Inc. bows?



## barbdella (Aug 21, 2002)

I have some hard plastic bowls from my mom.  These have swirled color in them, and they come in different colors and sizes.  The bottom of the bowl has TexasWare, Inc. on them but I haven't been able to locate them anyware.  I've found them once at the Christmas Tree shop when I was first married.  Since, I've broken or lost all buy one.  Can anyone help me find these bowls?

thanks.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 26, 2002)

barb,

I did a quick search on the Internet using just the word TexasWare and came up with a couple sites that sell them.  That might be the way to go.

I use http://www.refdesk.com/newsrch.html as a search engine.


----------

